# NIKE AIR FORCE ONE WHOLESALE 16 PAIRS TO CASE



## tical killa beez

FOR ALL YOU WHO WANT TO DOUBLE TRIPLE YOUR MONEY THESE SHOES GO FOR 81-92 IN STORES I SELL THEM FOR 45 LOCALLY YOU CAN BUY THEM BUY THE CASE 16 PAIRS IN SIZES
7
7.5
8
8.5
9
9
9.5
9.5
10
10
10.5
10.5
11
11.5
12
13

CASES ARE 360 EACH AND WILL ARRIVE WITHIN 3 BUSINESS DAYS

THATS ONLY 22.50 PER SHOE!!!!!!!

EMAIL ME DIRECTLY [email protected]
OR PM ME FOR MY PHONE NUMBER AND PAYPAL INFO.. SPRING IS HERE LETS ALL MAKE SOME MONEY


----------



## tical killa beez

LOW TOP ALL WHITE AND LOW TOP ALL BLACK AVAILABLE AT THIS PRICE

ALSO NIKE ACG UGG NORTHFACE AND TIMBERLAND WHOLESALE


----------



## sandiego619lowride

how much just for one pair BLACK 13 i want a pair


----------



## tical killa beez

45 shipped lol


----------



## furby714

Do you have any nike air max 95 lmk


----------



## cripn8ez

HIT ME UP WIT MORE INFO ON A PM BRO  ALSO CAN U PIC THE SIZES U WANT IN A CASE  OR DOES IT COME AS THEY COME?


----------



## tical killa beez

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 4 2011, 06:50 AM~20012993
> *Do you have any nike air max 95 lmk
> *


ILL CHECK STORAGE WHEN MY IDIOT PARTNER ANSWERS HIS PHONE BUT I SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING


----------



## Dippin'low!

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Mar 4 2011, 12:15 PM~20014588
> *ILL CHECK STORAGE WHEN MY IDIOT PARTNER ANSWERS HIS PHONE BUT I SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING
> *


check for air max 90 too, thx


----------



## mrgervais

can you pick the sizes in the case?


----------



## cleAn85

i need some hi top all black air force ones shipped to 60660, how much? and you take paypal?


----------



## ericg

pm im interested in a case..can we pic the sizes in a case? also can i do like 8 white 8 black lmk im interested


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 7 2011, 03:09 AM~20033185
> *pm im interested in a case..can we pic the sizes in a case? also can i do like 8 white 8 black lmk im interested
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 7 2011, 03:09 AM~20033185
> *pm im interested in a case..can we pic the sizes in a case? also can i do like 8 white 8 black lmk im interested
> *


X3


----------



## JORGE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 7 2011, 02:01 PM~20036564
> *X3
> *



x4


----------



## bumberent

x5


----------



## mrgervais

x6 7 8 9 and 10...


this is worse than when they posted sayin they gonna have jessica alba nudes and never posted nothin :x: just gotta be patient


----------



## RO.LIFER

22.50 A SHOE FOR BOOTLEG CHINA NIKES IS "NOT" A DEAL

HAVE A GOOD DAY

JUST SOME INFO FOR THE HOMIES ON HERE BECAUSE I SEEN THAT MORE THAN ONE HAS RESPONDED


----------



## tical killa beez

best way to getg ahold of me is email sorry everyone

http://providence.craigslist.org/clo/2248474730.html for pics


----------



## tical killa beez

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 7 2011, 06:05 PM~20037399
> *22.50 A SHOE FOR BOOTLEG CHINA NIKES IS "NOT" A DEAL
> 
> HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> JUST SOME INFO FOR THE HOMIES ON HERE BECAUSE I SEEN THAT MORE THAN ONE HAS RESPONDED
> *


really? 22.50 shipped anywhere in the u.s at mid march/april is actualloy an unbelievable deal, you just let me know when u can beat that price shipped to 48 states and ill buy a bunch of cases off you


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 7 2011, 05:05 PM~20037399
> *22.50 A SHOE FOR BOOTLEG CHINA NIKES IS "NOT" A DEAL
> 
> HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> JUST SOME INFO FOR THE HOMIES ON HERE BECAUSE I SEEN THAT MORE THAN ONE HAS RESPONDED
> *


 :wow: :0 


> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Mar 10 2011, 11:00 AM~20058988
> *really? 22.50 shipped anywhere in the u.s at mid march/april is actualloy an unbelievable deal, you just let me know when u can beat that price shipped to 48 states and ill buy a bunch of cases off you
> *


So these are the plastic leather?


----------



## concrete

Can you get some better pics? I'm interested but I bought some AF1's online before and they were shitty. Just want to make sure before I buy. 

Also for the cases does it have to have all of those sizes or can it be 16 of a few sizes?


----------



## mrgervais

its all those sizes. its like this i think:

7
7.5
8
8.5
9x2
9.5x2
10x2
10.5x2
11
11.5
12
13


----------



## mrgervais

sorry thats those sizes per case


----------



## concrete

ok cool. can you get that pic?


----------



## mrgervais

i dont have it. thats what ive been told by him. hit him up through email if you really wanna get them. he responded quick that way.


----------



## concrete

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Mar 11 2011, 01:46 AM~20065388
> *ok cool. can you get that pic?
> *


My bad, I mixed you two up.


----------



## mrgervais

its all good


----------



## FURDALE

:wow:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## Playboy206

anyone bought any yet? how do they look


----------



## concrete

haven't heard from him..


----------



## hrojop2

i refered some business to him and he is trying to charge more for shipping cause we are in AZ. hook up a pair of 13's in white for the hook up dog...


----------



## lilfatface2

I WOULD LIKE MORE INFO ON THE CASES OF AIR FORCE ONES PLEASE......


----------



## wsrider

how much for shoe (left) shipped 90210:squint:


----------



## kiddingmonkey

still have those air force?


----------



## willie hillie

whats your number I wanted about 16 pair


----------



## willie hillie

hey can you send me your number


----------



## Andybarber

willie hillie said:


> hey can you send me your number


What's up with some shoes I need some


----------



## jbizzy20

Im trying to grab some shoes how do i get started


----------



## BigLazy903

pics??


----------



## Mellymel65

tical killa beez said:


> FOR ALL YOU WHO WANT TO DOUBLE TRIPLE YOUR MONEY THESE SHOES GO FOR 81-92 IN STORES I SELL THEM FOR 45 LOCALLY YOU CAN BUY THEM BUY THE CASE 16 PAIRS IN SIZES
> 7
> 7.5
> 8
> 8.5
> 9
> 9
> 9.5
> 9.5
> 10
> 10
> 10.5
> 10.5
> 11
> 11.5
> 12
> 13
> 
> CASES ARE 360 EACH AND WILL ARRIVE WITHIN 3 BUSINESS DAYS
> 
> THATS ONLY 22.50 PER SHOE!!!!!!!
> 
> EMAIL ME DIRECTLY [email protected]
> OR PM ME FOR MY PHONE NUMBER AND PAYPAL INFO.. SPRING IS HERE LETS ALL MAKE SOME MONEY


Do you always have these prices?


----------



## Mellymel65

I would like a case but I need pics


----------



## Caddillac002

What’s up 
I’d like a case of all whites… also, do you have Timberland (Butters) ?! If so, how much


----------

